# Still answering phones for advice, or supplies. We offer curb side pick up.



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We will still answer phone calls if anyone needs advice or help. We will offer curb side pick up if you need anything Fish Food, Medications ( Dechlorinator, supplements, additives etc. ), Any thing you might need keep your fish and corals alive,

Just call the store ahead of time, we will get what you need ready, we will bring to your car. Just pay when we bring to your car.

Thank you everyone for your support all these year.

Please be safe out there.
*


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome. Glad to hear. Stay safe.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Ppphewww .. I got my ESV & other necessities "collected". Seems almost like a drug deal ... passing items and transaction thru the sliver of a slight door opening ...


----------

